# my sketches : after 12 years of downtime



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL (Jan 14, 2015)

hi  
I understand that I have plenty of ground to cover after such a long break from sketching. Would love your input on some of my "rough" sketches.
go easy though


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Your work is amazing!*

Far better than anything I could do. Love it.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't be so shy, Shi. These are not rough sketches. They are well drawn drawings.. your animals show more depth than your person's features.


----------

